# a bld parity method [+ algs]



## CubeRoots (Jun 27, 2013)

Idk whether this is fast or good exactly, but i'm gonna post it anyway.

I based it on edges first with DF buffer cause that's what I do but you could make an analogue for corners first.

When you have solved all edge targets except the last one you can apply an alg to solve that target and also swap UB and UL, at the end of the solve you would solve your final corner target as an OP target. There are 22 cases solved in 16 algs. Some are poo, most are OK, a few are really nice.

The reason I think it is decent is because it requires no thinking and still gives a better move count than the basic M2 edges-first parity method without too many algs. I don't think i'm gonna learn many maybe just a few cool ones. I tried to find decent algs, most are optimal but some i chose suboptimal ones with slightly better fingertrick qualities.

(Speffz letterscheme)

'Inner targets on R layer'

B* - [B2 U; [F2, M2]] decent
J - [R; *] meh
V - [R2; *] meh
T - [R'; *] meh

'Outer Targets on R layer'

[email protected] - F' sexy F2 lexy F' meh
N - [R'; @] meh
O - [R2; @] meh
P - [R; @] meh

'M slice Targets'

A - [M2, D' L2 D] meh identical to normal parity method
C - L2 D' R2 F2 L2 U' R2 B2 decent
W - M2 U' M D2 M' U M2 D2 decent
Q - M' U' M U' M' U' M U' cool
S - M' U M' U' M U M U' cool
I - [U F R' F', M'] nice

'Inner targets on L layer'

D - [D' L2 D, M2] cool
L - M' U2 R' F' M2 F R D2 M' U2 D2 meh
X - M' U2 S U' S' M U' decent
R - x' U2 R' F D2 M2 D2 M2 F' R U2 x meh

'Outer targets on L layer'

E - U M' U M U M' U M cool
F - U2 R2 F' D' F D R2 F U F' U meh
G - M2 U' F2 U M2 S U' F2 U S' meh
H - F' L2 D' F M2 F2 M2 F D L2 F meh


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jun 27, 2013)

CubeRoots said:


> Idk whether this is fast or good exactly, but i'm gonna post it anyway.
> 
> I based it on edges first with DF buffer cause that's what I do but you could make an analogue for corners first.
> 
> When you have solved all edge targets except the last one you can apply an alg to solve that target and also swap UB and UL, at the end of the solve you would solve your final corner target as an OP target. There are 22 cases solved in 16 algs. Some are poo, most are OK, a few are really nice.



Ok so first off, this could be pretty cool but I probably won't learn it because I tend to make up stuff during solves anyway. I will just pick up on the last line in this quote.
Another way to solve edges to UB/UL swapped is to solve edges as normal, and then do [L' U' L U,M2]. While it's a few more moves, it's pretty braindead and just something you do at the end of edges, and then not have to remember algs or carry parity through to the end of the solve.


----------



## Ollie (Jun 27, 2013)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Ok so first off, this could be pretty cool but I probably won't learn it because I tend to make up stuff during solves anyway. I will just pick up on the last line in this quote.
> Another way to solve edges to UB/UL swapped is to solve edges as normal, and then do [L' U' L U,M2]. While it's a few more moves, it's pretty braindead and just something you do at the end of edges, and then not have to remember algs or carry parity through to the end of the solve.



[L' U' L U,M2] = y' U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R y


----------



## Henrik (Jun 27, 2013)

Ollie said:


> [L' U' L U,M2] = y' U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R y



Or
[U'F2U, M2]


----------



## Lykos (Aug 8, 2017)

C - L2 D' R2 F2 L2 U' R2 B2 decent

I found a pretty cool way to execute this without regrips:
r2 U' R2 B2 r2 U' R2 B2


----------



## shadowslice e (Aug 9, 2017)

Lykos said:


> C - L2 D' R2 F2 L2 U' R2 B2 decent
> 
> I found a pretty cool way to execute this without regrips:
> r2 U' R2 B2 r2 U' R2 B2


Nice bump


----------

